
Show HN: “KnowledgeWall” idea to lock content based on domain knowledge - theveloped
https://github.com/theveloped/KnowledgeWall
======
theveloped
Any thoughts on the idea of a knowledge dependent content wall (or a CAPTCHA
based on a certain domain knowledge)? I feel that a crowdsourced database of
questions for various domains could serve some interesting purposes. One idea
comes to mind is for instance to limit comment right to people that understand
the subject or such. Curious to see if the HN community has any idea's or
thoughts on the matter.

